# Hey All Recent Members



## Balloontyre (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome,
Why did you join The Cabe?


----------



## OzBiker (Dec 10, 2014)

*Looking for a bike...*

I originally joined as a way to find a Red 1962 Schwinn straight bar in really good condition..

Problem is .. since looking at some of the threads, I now want a Cycle Truck as well !!!!

Daughter is keen for a nice bike as too, so now I am looking for 3... 


Still looking.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 10, 2014)

*OzBiker,   U in Kanzaz?*

Thank you for your honest reply, awesome!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 10, 2014)

OzBiker said:


> I originally joined as a way to find a Red 1962 Schwinn straight bar in really good condition..
> 
> Problem is .. since looking at some of the threads, I now want a Cycle Truck as well !!!!
> 
> ...




Yeah that's how it starts.....before you know it you have 30 bikes and are building a second shed cause your garage and 1st shed are full.
But it's not a bad thing....
How old is your daughter and what does she like? Always like to encourage the female riders/collectors.

Darcie


----------



## moonbasejoe (Dec 10, 2014)

*I was customizing a newer cruiser*

I found the site looking for info on parts and instructions, and wound up picking up a Cleveland Welding frame, then an Elgin Twin Bar I'm just getting started with, and at some point decided to stop lurking.  Definitely hooked.......after I put the CWC together I cleaned out my shed and invested in some tools and a bike stand.

My current plan is to find an Elgin Oriole, one of the 1936-38 variations with the curved seat tube and restore it along with my Twin Bar.  I'm hoping to  find at least a frame soon,  the hunt is on.  Once those are finished, I'm confident the next must ride bike will have risen to the top of the list.


----------



## dempsey (Dec 11, 2014)

To learn, to see bicycles i have never seen before, and to meet people who have the same interests. There are very few collectors in the Long Island area, and the ones that are here usually keep to themselves, so I thought that this forum would provide an opportunity to meet knowledgeable and passionate people - who might be able to help me down the road in some way and whom I might be able to help at some point in the future.

I want to learn more than anything. I have been into antiques for a couple of years at this point and if I have noticed anything it is that the people with the most knowledge about what they collect get the most out of collecting.


----------



## OzBiker (Dec 11, 2014)

*Hopefully*



Nickinator said:


> Yeah that's how it starts.....before you know it you have 30 bikes and are building a second shed cause your garage and 1st shed are full.
> But it's not a bad thing....
> How old is your daughter and what does she like? Always like to encourage the female riders/collectors.
> 
> Darcie




3 will be it...  Hmmm maybe ..

She is 22 and as long as it is funky, she likes it... Only thing is, it has to have gears. I am trying to steer her towards a 1962 Schwinn but I think she wants something a bit more modern with derailleurs ...  I have told her that I will wait if she can't keep up on the old girl... 


Cheers  Mark ..


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 11, 2014)

I've been into bikes as long as I can remember. Been lurking for years but never joined. Well, I've been collecting parts for the last 10+ years for a Whizzer and a 63 fleet.  I found a crusty Breeze and then saw an orginal Phantom with beautiful patina at a recent car show. It sparked a bug and here I am. 

Hope to post pics of the Whizzer in coming weeks. Nothing special. It's a cobbled together example on a 79 Spitfire frame, 48 H Motor with original tank and clutch. Most bits and pieces will be mix of re-pop and original.  Point it to build a rider, not a show bike and have some fun.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 11, 2014)

Moonbasejoe, rock on! Elgin orioles ride great, good luck. 
SchwinnChester, cleaver name dig it.
Dempsey,  I thought there was an accent in your writing , man you're in primo bikeland on the east coast, lucky.

Thanks for replying you guys.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 11, 2014)

I joined to try and locate parts for my Stingray. Found nothing but got hooked on reading posts. I love old bikes of all kinds and enjoy the good guys in the hobby as well. Get to read about their stuff here.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 11, 2014)

Darthvader said:


> I joined to try and locate parts for my Stingray. Found nothing but got hooked on reading posts. I love old bikes of all kinds and enjoy the good guys in the hobby as well. Get to read about their stuff here.




Party on Darth!
Lots o great bikes to see here for sure


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 11, 2014)

started collecting and selling bicycles about 20 + years ago turned the bike collection over (when prices got stupid high) into antique motorcycles that  I show at concourse events , started back into bicycles last year cause they are so dam fun    John


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 11, 2014)

*Once you learn to ride...*

Right on bikejunk!


----------



## boardhoarder (Dec 11, 2014)

*I got sucked in...*

Recently, I visited a friend's place and saw his collection of Racycles and other TOC/teens bicycles.
I've always liked old bicycles and have a had a few interesting ones, but never anything really special. 

After wandering around his place and checking out the collection, it sort of hit me like a bolt of lightning. He suggested that I join the CABE and here I am...completely in awe of the bikes and collections that I've seen posted in these forums.

I am a collector by nature and a researcher by trade, so reading, learning, and listening to the folks on here who know so much about the history of these machines is right up my alley. I enjoy spending time just perusing and reading old threads when I can.

I've met some nice people on here already, too. Lots of them ready to offer up advice or try to get a new guy pointed in the right direction.


----------



## bass4cash (Dec 11, 2014)

I joined for a couple of reasons. one, because it came as a highly recommended resource for learning about bicycles, which is something I am trying to do to better prepare me in my antique business. Secondly, I have a couple of quite rare bicycles I could not find any information on and the educated people on this site have been a help.


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 11, 2014)

*Got here by seeking info.*

I was a new freedom found bike rider of the early 80's, my first new bike was a huffy, not many choices back then. Schwinn was something my friends parents or grand parents had hanging on the ceiling of their garages, never paid much attention to them, then came hot rods, Harleys, and family. Fast forward and I'm now 40, and the girlfriend brings home a free schwinn from the side of the road. I thought I remember these bikes, and as I'm tearing it apart, I think this thing is one piece of amazing american built bicycle, way better than any of the bikes me and friends used to ride or work on. So the internet searches start and "the cabe" keeps coming up no matter what I search for bike related. Long story even longer, lol, for a month I am going through posts looking up info and after buying 10 more bikes I thought why not join, these guys have been there and done that, who better to ask for opinions and advice to keep this bike thing fun AND affordable! Thanks again to all of you for sharing and making me feel like I'm not the only one with a bike "problem" !!! Joe.


----------



## hoek (Dec 12, 2014)

Been lurking here and RR bikes for a while. Started at RR first and found I was really enjoying the conversation. Most of my circle of friends isn't really into bikes....actually they think I'm insane. The newest bike I own is my first real mountain bike a mid 90's Chromo Gary Fisher hoo koo ee koo. My oldest is a 1930's single bar Colson and everything in between. Where I'm from in Wisconsin cheap bikes can be found often at garage sales or free during bulk garbage week. This year's freebees include a John Deere ten speed,a Hawthorne girls bike, and a 24" schwinn skiptooth girls bike. My basement and garage is bursting with 40 + bikes. I flip mixtees and European road bikes in the area college towns. But mostly I ride and tinker with old cruisers.
Merry Christmas the best way I know how. Hiawatha Seminole style.




Hoek


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 19, 2014)

Google. Every time I had a question or was trying to research (Google ) something on vintage/antique bikes, The Cabe would pop up. I've learned a ton since joining.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2014)

I joined because I was told that in the future there would be a "Babes on bikes" thread.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 19, 2014)

*Wisconsin has good finds*

Seems learning is a common interest among the replies.

Exchanging information was the reason I joined The Cabe. Some networking was secondary.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 19, 2014)

*gotta love it*

gone


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2014)

I thought it was a dating site.....


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

"Bikes always start" that's a good point.


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 21, 2014)

I found this site while trying to identify a bike of my father in law. The bike had been hanging in his shed for well over 40 years.Unfortunately it had lost its badge, making it a little more difficult to figure out.
At first I thought it was a Schwinn because it had a sweat heart chain ring, but it was not quite the same.
After trying a number of different search topics on The CABE I finally identified the bike as a LWB mid thirties Colson.
Eureka, mystery solved and the beginning of a new hobby for me.

Tim


----------



## bikinjack (Dec 21, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Welcome,
> Why did you join The Cabe?




Thanks for the welcome.  I joined after I stumbled across this site during a fit of insomnia.  I've worked in the bike business most of my adult life, and have always been into bikes and bike stuff.  I don't really have any really cool old stuff at this point, but I did once put a pre-war ladie's Elgin by a dumpster once.  It didn't stay there long.  I'm sure it found a good home.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## bikinjack (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks.  I also was going to say that I stuck around to see if any of the old stuff I do still have is worth anything these days, but I couldn't find the edit button after I posted.  I guess there is some kind of post count restriction on priveledges or whatever.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 21, 2014)

bikinjack said:


> Thanks.  I also was going to say that I stuck around to see if any of the old stuff I do still have is worth anything these days, but I couldn't find the edit button after I posted.  I guess there is some kind of post count restriction on priveledges or whatever.



Hello bikinjack, I was going to send you a pm,  as I'm in Statesville,  but there is a restriction for new members. Minimum post count. Let us know whatcha got, and we'll try to help. Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 24, 2017)

Thought this honest thread could use a lift.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 24, 2017)

I joined because I was talking with a bike guy and he said "you should look at the Cabe online"


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 24, 2017)

I had visted the site a few times while working on my great uncles old bike, then actually joined when I decided i wanted to build up a bike, i found a mead ranger frame and had to make an account to message the guy. Then I just stuck around on the site...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 24, 2017)

I found it by chance/accident while surfing Ebay
I was collecting bikes well over 35 years before I found it and very happy I did, it woke up a kinda sleepy hobby again for me


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 25, 2017)

how about an old member? 
I was perusing BSA on-line bike museum and the forum link there brought me to this forum. 
I'm not a collector (I'm a fishing reel historian), I ride 4 steel bikes, but love the history on this site.


----------



## DrZook (Sep 25, 2017)

About a year ago I decided to get back into biking. I was going to get a Schwinn Wayfarer at Meijer's but then I found an old English 3-speed, a '54 Royce Union built by Raleigh and got it working for a bit less than if I had bought the Wayfarer. It was a very enjoyable ride and after I found a '70 Hercules on the cheap I thought that maybe there was a forum for this sort of thing. 
Nearly a year and 20+ bikes later...here I am. My 15 year old son is now into helping me restore old bikes we find and my 12 year old daughter...well she still prefers her department store mountain bike but she does appreciate the '63 Western Flyer (Sherwood Flyer built by Raleigh) I got for her. My wife sadly doesn't understand the passion and thinks I'm crazy (but that makes her Mrs Crazy...)
In any case I love seeing the sheer history on this site.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 25, 2017)

bikinjack said:


> Thanks.  I also was going to say that I stuck around to see if any of the old stuff I do still have is worth anything these days, but I couldn't find the edit button after I posted.  I guess there is some kind of post count restriction on priveledges or whatever.



If you like old bicycles, you can also come take a ride with the Hurricane Coasters. We meet the second Sunday of the month on one of the greenways around Charlotte. It's usually posted a week or two ahead on Charlotte Craigslist under "Bikes" in the for sale section. There's also a Facebook page. You don't have to have an old bike, just an interest.


----------



## SHO2010 (Sep 25, 2017)

I was looking for information and got help in 20 minutes. This is a great site for help and to talk with people in the hobby.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 25, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Google. Every time I had a question or was trying to research (Google ) something on vintage/antique bikes, The Cabe would pop up. I've learned a ton since joining.



+1


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 25, 2017)

I was aware of this site before I joined, and occasionally browsed around. I have also been biking my whole life, but primarily on newer modeled bikes.

I had a few vintage parts I had some questions about, and joined the site to figure out what they were, and also to generally get more informed.

Once here I noticed Ron (Bulldog1935), was a member. I knew him from a fly fishing site a few years back, and had a few reels I wanted to ask him about. So I sort-off killed two birds with one stone when I joined.

I'm really glad I joined, I see several like minded people here. I like restoring vintage items in general and really enjoy seeing photos of everyone bikes. I also like reading about the history of the bikes I see in the topics posted.

Before I joined this site, I didn't really know too much about them (I still don't!). I've always been more of a opportunistic buyer, and don't really seek items out. After reading this forum daily for the last few months, I think I'm starting to get a little better grasp of what I might eventually want to purchase when a opportunity arises. I know I have past up some desirable ones in the past, because of prices I perceived to be too high.


----------



## phantom (Sep 25, 2017)

Was not enough _right _thinking on the forum I was previously visiting.


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 13, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Welcome,
> Why did you join The Cabe?



To connect with folks I met at the Oct Cyclone Coaster ride, I've gained great knowledge about Spaceliners AND plan on attending the Yosemite ride and many others. Great site.


----------

